# Looking for some advice before I make the call



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

I have searched around and been reading up on the good information posted here but sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming. I am looking for some information before I make the call to D* and see what options/prices they offer but first a little background:

I bought my home 4 years ago and had D* installed. I got one HDDVR and one standard DVR. The installer had to run a line for the HD to use both tuners in the living room and had to run a 2nd line to the master bedroom for the standard DVR to also use the 2nd tuner. Both units are jacked into a phone line. I have only had the phone line for our D* and home security system. Now I am looking to get the landline removed and go with a new security system. My question in regards to D*and with all of this is, what are my options without having my DVRs hooked to a phone line? I do have a wireless home network for my laptop/iPad/ps3 etc but have NEVER been able to get the HDDVR to connect. I have tried wireless gaming adapters, a wireless router in bridge mode etc. it has never worked. I also currently do not have any whole home or MRV on my account.

What are my options?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You don't need a phone line connected. A wired connection works the best. Or go with MRV.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

What options do I need to be able to get MRV added? I cannot go wired as there isn't any common walls I can fish ethernet from the router to the DVR in the living room also I just looked at the SD DVR in the master bedroom and there isn't even an ethernet port on it. Do I need to upgrade that DVR in order to get MRV and is it even possible with my setup?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

montanaxvi said:


> What options do I need to be able to get MRV added? I cannot go wired as there isn't any common walls I can fish ethernet from the router to the DVR in the living room also I just looked at the SD DVR in the master bedroom and there isn't even an ethernet port on it. Do I need to upgrade that DVR in order to get MRV and is it even possible with my setup?


I would say yes for the SD DVR in the master bedroom.

There is a Wireless Cinema (Internet) Connection Kit, that connect to your router.

Go DirecTV site and look up your equipment and post all the model numbers here to get positive correct answers.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

Master bedroom is an R15-100
Living room is an HR22-100

I will look for the connection kit, and how reliable is it?

I don't have any issues with my network or any wireless issues but I have yet to get that HR22 online.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

If you have been a customer for 4 years, I think you can probably get them to give you a free upgrade on the R15 to either an MRV capable SD DVR or a HD DVR. Then for $199 (possibly negotiable down to $99) and an additional $3 per month (for Whole Home service), DirecTV will install a SWM, the Cinema Connection Kit and the required adapters to run Ethernet over the coax (DECA adapters).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Go with a DirecTV whole-home upgrade. The SD DVR will be replaced with an HD DVR (or non-DVR receiver). The two will connect to each other over the coax connections (don't need network wiring). To get them on-line (for on-demand, etc.) a connection will need to be made to your internet router, which can be wireless with the new wireless cinema connection kit (or wired if it's easy to get coax to where you have a network connection).

You do not need a phone line connection.

If you replace the SD DVR with an HD receiver (non-DVR) and get whole-home, you will be able to watch recordings from your DVR at the receiver location, but will not have "trick play" on live shows (pause, rewind, etc.).


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Titan25 said:


> If you have been a customer for 4 years, I think you can probably get them to give you a free upgrade on the R15 to either an MRV capable SD DVR or a HD DVR. Then for $199 (possibly negotiable down to $99) and an additional $3 per month (for Whole Home service), DirecTV will install a SWM, the Cinema Connection Kit and the required adapters to run Ethernet over the coax (DECA adapters).


You will not get a HD-DVR, you will get a HR16 in place of the HR15. it is not MRV compatible. This is what the tech brought on the truck when they did mine last friday


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

I called in and spoke with sales and then technical support.

I am entitled to a free HD-DVR either to replace my R15 or add as an additional box on my account. I took it as a replacement to the R15.

They stated I need a SWM setup for the whole home service and wanted to charge me $249 to roll a truck to do the R15 replacement, add Cinema connection kit and hook everything up whole home style.

I was then told if I do the replacement on the R15 over the phone today that once I get it activated on my account I might be able to get the whole home install for cheaper since I will have "most" of the equipment in place already. New HDDVR should be here by Friday then I can see what all needs to happen after that but I was NOT paying them $250 to come out.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

When the tech comes request that he install and HR24 model if possible. Tell him you are going to be adding Whole Home DVR soon, the HR24 makes it easier. Most techs will give you one if they have it, but don't get upset if he doesn't have one, or isn't willing to give you one, you can get Whole Home DVR to work with any HD-DVR.

After you get the new HD-DVR in place go ahead and call DirecTV and see what kind of a deal you can get on the Whole Home DVR upgrade. If they are still wanting a bunch of money then just come back here and let us know and we can help you set it up on your own. You can probably buy everything you need and do it yourself for less than $100.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> When the tech comes request that he install and HR24 model if possible. Tell him you are going to be adding Whole Home DVR soon, the HR24 makes it easier. Most techs will give you one if they have it, but don't get upset if he doesn't have one, or isn't willing to give you one, you can get Whole Home DVR to work with any HD-DVR.
> 
> After you get the new HD-DVR in place go ahead and call DirecTV and see what kind of a deal you can get on the Whole Home DVR upgrade. If they are still wanting a bunch of money then just come back here and let us know and we can help you set it up on your own. You can probably buy everything you need and do it yourself for less than $100.


I am not having a tech come install anything. I got the HD-DVR coming via FedEx and just calling in to activate it once it arrives. The only truck roll will be to do the actual whole home conversion AFTER I activate the new DVR on my own.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

montanaxvi said:


> I am not having a tech come install anything. I got the HD-DVR coming via FedEx and just calling in to activate it once it arrives. The only truck roll will be to do the actual whole home conversion AFTER I activate the new DVR on my own.


Don;t be surprised if the unit you recieve is not a HR24, they ship what is next in line, no promise of a HR24 by the CSR makes it through to the shipping department. The tech I had to add units and switch to whole home originally was not going to install a HR24 until I asked him to.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

While the HR24 makes MRV installation easier (since it has the DECA adapter built-in) ANY HD-DVR will work. I have an HR20 and two HR21s, plus two H25 receivers. I purchased my SWM8 and did all the installation myself and it all works perfectly.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

"wingrider01" said:


> Don;t be surprised if the unit you recieve is not a HR24, they ship what is next in line, no promise of a HR24 by the CSR makes it through to the shipping department. The tech I had to add units and switch to whole home originally was not going to install a HR24 until I asked him to.


I have been around long enough and read plenty on here to know that any promises of a particular unit don't matter. My question now is why does everyone even keep bringing up the HR24? Of course, we all like to have shiny new toys to play with but as long as it works with what I have planned then it doesn't really matter, right?

Also what are the chances of the tech coming to install whole home swapping what I have with HR24's that they may have on the truck already? Is this what everyone is talking about having done because I will have the new HR in home and activated myself by this weekend then in the coming weeks making another call to see what kind of a break I can get on a whole home service install.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

montanaxvi said:


> Of course, we all like to have shiny new toys to play with but as long as it works with what I have planned then it doesn't really matter, right?


Some of the more infamous recent software updates have caused channel changes that took well upwards of 20 seconds. To some, that's not a working solution (careful planning notwithstanding).


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

montanaxvi said:


> I have been around long enough and read plenty on here to know that any promises of a particular unit don't matter. My question now is why does everyone even keep bringing up the HR24? Of course, we all like to have shiny new toys to play with but as long as it works with what I have planned then it doesn't really matter, right?
> 
> Also what are the chances of the tech coming to install whole home swapping what I have with HR24's that they may have on the truck already? Is this what everyone is talking about having done because I will have the new HR in home and activated myself by this weekend then in the coming weeks making another call to see what kind of a break I can get on a whole home service install.


the only device they swapped was a owned HR15, the others where dvr's that the tech installed when he installed the whole home, and I asked for the HR24's at that time. As far as swapping already installed HD's not sure about that.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

All good information to gave for my particular situation before I called in. Thanks to everyone and I will check back in after I get the new HR activated and see what deal I can get on whole ho.e or DIY it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The reason we are suggesting the HR24 is that it has DECA built right into it, you don't need the external DECA adapter. That would mean if you ended up deciding to install DECA yourself to get Whole Home DVR up and running it would have been one less component that you would have to buy.

Since they are mailing you a HD-DVR I highly doubt you will get an HR24. I think most of them get sent to their techs, not to customers. That means you will need to buy 2 receiver DECA adapters if you decide to add whole home DVR yourself.

So if you have to DIY your Whole Home DVR install you will need 2 receiver DECA adapters, a SWM LNB and power inserter (or a SWM 8 and power inserter) and a 2 way splitter. If you also wan't your HD-DVRs hooked up to the internet so you can use on-demand or TV apps then you will need another broadband DECA adapter. Either the wireless or wired version depending on which would be easier/more reliable in your situation.


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

Another networking option that I'm using, rather than DECA, because it facilitates OTA and place-shifting (Vulkano), and providing a decent signal over a relatively expansive house.
I've got HDDVR's wirelessly networked/switched via (interchangeably used names) "repeaters", "extenders", "boosters".
These are comparably priced to game adaptors, but have the advantage of receiving/rebroadcasting an existing router wireless signal, and typically have (quan 4) gigabit etherports.
I've got each HDDVR ether-connected to each repeater, and HDTV and/or PC/VoIP and/or PS3/Blu-Ray and/or Vulkano/Sling ethernet/or wireless connected and networked through two separate simul-dual-band routers.
N-band repeaters are $59-$69 each, so this approach was a bit pricey (for the 4 of 6 HDDVR's) but is a simple setup with no discernable performance degradation.

Not sure why you had trouble connecting router/bridge mode.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

"Michael Hilley" said:


> ..............
> 
> Not sure why you had trouble connecting router/bridge mode.


I wish I could come up with an answer. I had a Linksys wireless game adapter that I couldn't get working so I tried my old WRT54GL running DD-WRT in bridge mode and it wouldn't work either. I have as my main router a Linksys e4200 and have not tried to network the DVR since I got the 4200.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

Made the call and I will be getting an upgrade to a SWM system and the WCCK and installed for $150 next Saturday then I will be calling in to cancel my landline and with that savings it will more than offset the upfront fee for D* hooking everything up.


----------

